# Services Fire On M40



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

Just found the following link that the Services on M40 have burnt down today. Thankfully it appears there were no casualities

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/oxfordshire/8622754.stm

Motrhomer


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You could see the plume of smoke from south of the M.40 when driving up the A.34. I turned off through Weston-on-the-Green and was then directed onto the M.40 northbound so had to drive up to Banbury before going across country to get back on the A.34 near Silverstone.

I don't know how many appliances were attending but 3 or 4 were filling up with water at a hydrant in Ardley when we went by.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all local /passing campers,

Can some one let us know if the parking area is open as the fire effected only the Shops as the filling station is seperate, and thinking of stopping off here Thursday night on way to Peterborough possibly.

cheers all


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tramp -

not sure about the services, but have a look at your thread about overnighting for a suggestion!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

tramp said:


> hi all local /passing campers,
> 
> Can some one let us know if the parking area is open as the fire effected only the Shops as the filling station is seperate, and thinking of stopping off here Thursday night on way to Peterborough possibly.
> 
> cheers all


------------------------------------------------------------

Update says temporary facilities hope to be in place in a few days.

If its only a comfort rest break you are wanting then there is a small service area on the A34 just befre the M40

http://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/8102445.UPDATE__Fierce_fire_destroys_M40_service_station/

Motorhomer


----------

